
AI benchmark – a detailed GPU card benchmark for deep learning - stared
http://ai-benchmark.com/ranking_deeplearning.html
======
stared
See:

\- [http://ai-benchmark.com/ranking_cpus_and_gpus_detailed.html](http://ai-
benchmark.com/ranking_cpus_and_gpus_detailed.html) for training and inference
times on various devices (for ResNet-50, VGG-16, MobileNet-V2, Inception-V4,
etc)

\- [https://pypi.org/project/ai-benchmark/](https://pypi.org/project/ai-
benchmark/) for a package

